# how to put Epub books on HDX???



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

So I have a friend that emails me books but in epub, and they keep coming back saying they wont go on kindle HDX?

They have some in Mobi also and they go on fine.

Is there a way to get these on or a thread telling me how to?

Thanks


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You could side-load them into the appropriate folder for the app you are using to read the ePubs with.  The app should have instructions for that somewhere.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

You have to convert it to .mobi or .azw for your native HDX reader to access it.  What you can do is download an epub reader app from the market (or sideload if needed) and then read the .epub files using that reader.  I still use Nook app for epubs but a lot of the members here have their own preferences.  I am sure they will chime in soon.  For conversion tools, other members will also have their recommendations but a popular one is Calibre.


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Calibri is what I am going to do I think if I understand how to do that?

Thanks


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

So another question is with Calibre, does it download all my books from my device or am I just loading what I want to convert onto my Kindle?

Hopefully somebody understands?

Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

epub is not a compatible file type.  So your choices are to convert using Calibre (or some other conversion tool) or to load an app which has ePub as a compatible file format.  There are several such apps available in Amazon's appstore and probably others available through 1Mobile.

You can NOT convert a book that has DRM without first removing it which would be . . . . improper.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I use http://ebook.online-convert.com/convert-to-mobi to convert, then "send to kindle" ...


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

So in Calibre it will just show books that I want to put on to kindle right? 

Not my whole kindle library?

Thanks


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

With Calibre you download your book file from wherever to your desktop computer then drag it into Calibre. You still have to designate which Kindle device you're going to put it on when you download it from Amazon. The converted file will then be available only for the device you designated.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

I recommend using _Calibre_ to make your conversions.

A very important point: _Calibre_ will also allow you to go back and edit the ebook, in the event that the formatting doesn't translate across to your Kindle. Nothing ruins the reading experience more like reading the flowing text of a novel's narrative in technical-book block paragraphs-the same way a web page is generally rendered. (Though, often this lack of proper typography is caused by the publisher.)


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

WDR said:


> I recommend using _Calibre_ to make your conversions.
> 
> A very important point: _Calibre_ will also allow you to go back and edit the ebook, in the event that the formatting doesn't translate across to your Kindle. *Nothing ruins the reading experience more like reading the flowing text of a novel's narrative in technical-book block paragraphs-the same way a web page is generally rendered.* (Though, often this lack of proper typography is caused by the publisher.)


While this may be true for you, it is absolutely untrue for others. The only time I really notice formatting is if the book I'm reading isn't interesting, or if they are so bad that the font is too small to read, or the words actually overlap each other. (I've seen both of these in Kindle books, both caused by the publisher trying to dictate font or line height.)

However, that discussion belongs in another thread about formatting, and may actually belong in the Writers Cafe. (although a discussion about formatting from the reader's perspective may be relevant outside the cafe)

Shari


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

While you could use Calibre (and I'm a big fan) it would probably be easier to just use an ePub app. My favorite is Aldiko but you have to get it from a non-Amazon source. You can get the Overdrive Media Console app from the Amazon App Store and use it for ePubs - it's a nice app, more features, if I'm remembering correctly, than the Kindle app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, folks, 


I'm going to move this to the Fire Talk forum where our "Fire-readers" hang out. 

Some good suggestions in this thread; the best (easiest), as far as I'm concerned, is to use an app that lets you read ePubs, though that may require sideloading. 

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll throw my hat in the ring with Calibri for book conversions. It is donation-ware (meaning its free but you should donate to help fund the project if you can) and it works great. Toss your epub into it and then convert to mobi and then you can side load or email the mobi file to your Kindle easy enough. 

I personally do not bother with an epub reader on my Kindle - but I can see that some might find that easier.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

One reason I recommended an ePub reader like Aldiko is that it has much nicer features than the Kindle app on the Fire. The down side - it'll spoil you and you'll be frustrated by the Kindle app. ;-)  More font choices, customizable screen and font colors, sliding your finger up and down the screen to change the brightness level - Kindle, Nook, etc could learn a lot from the "independent" apps like Aldiko for Android or Marvin for iOS.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I use Moon + Reader Pro on my phone and Kindle Fire for DRM free titles I've purchased from various sites. Very customizable!


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you for the tips on epub files


----------

